# new



## sean (Aug 9, 2006)

hi im sean. i live in the uk. just got my first mantids about 2 months ago. 3 s.lineola. came across the forum whilst researching my new found hobby, think its great. just finished A-levels in biology chemistry and psychology... not sure what i want to do next. speak to u soon.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## waretrop (Aug 9, 2006)

I am new also. I have no bug education. See you around. Barb


----------



## Ian (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sean!


----------

